# fishing redcliffe tonight 27/10



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
was thinking about doing i night fish redcliffe anywere its open invite name a place. was thinking the canals scarby.or hays inlet. was thinking about starting around 7pm just got the think of a place.if any1 wants in call me on ( 0430424633 )
Mick.


----------

